# Rush Propst Suspended



## SpotandStalk (Feb 26, 2019)

http://www.walb.com/2019/02/26/rush-propst-suspended-coaching-duties/


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2019)

Been talking to erebody I know in Moultrie trying to get the Skinny on this. Best rumor I have heard so far revolves around the Championship game, and Rush bringing in some extra coaches. Not that it was against the rules, but that a lot of the current assistant were no happy about it. We will see, his health is not the best anyway, and this might be the end for him. I hate to see him go, because he was a winner. Got two state championships at Moultrie and had a couple stole from him.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 27, 2019)

He is busted paying players. There are two current players from this past football team that were paid $500 each when they were 15 yrs old as substitute teachers through the State of Georgia in 2015.

And, that is just the tip of it.......

But they have him now.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 27, 2019)

He has always had personal issues, but was a proven coach. He turned Colquitt around.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2019)

Look too me like the State of Georgia is involved too.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2019)

Right now there are as many rumors down there as there are pine trees in the County. One was he gave some players pain pills.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2019)

I think if he had players paid through the State this would be a lot more than a school investigation. Unless the State is involved.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 27, 2019)

JUST WIN!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 27, 2019)

Pain pills were for the headbutts in practice. ??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 27, 2019)

I like the guy. One of the few old school coaches left. Maybe he'll come out of all this alright. He's a heck of a coach for sure.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 27, 2019)

He is done at Colquitt and this state


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2019)

He may be a snake, I know him but not that good. One thing I do know is that he and his wife have done more for a bunch of kids, without a cent, than anybody could even dream of. They fed them, made them go to school, and worked their buts of getting those kid scholarships. His players loved him, and he made the mistake of doing to good. There have been many people that have been trying to take him down since the day he showed up down there. He has had a couple of Championships stole from him in Atlanta, including one where there was 3 pass interference penalties called against a team that he had beat, and they were 4th and 15. The refs hated him and so did his opponents. Cant have a team from South Georgia compete with all the Atlanta teams, that openly recruit players, with no ramifications. His record against those teams was outrageous. Last year they made like 6 trips in a row to Atlanta during the Playoffs, counting the one that got moved to the home teams field after the winter storm.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 28, 2019)

I sure like watching his teams play and no doubt he’s a heck of a coach. I would have bet he would have kept his nose clean after all that Hoover mess.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I like the guy. One of the few old school coaches left. Maybe he'll come out of all this alright. He's a heck of a coach for sure.



Same here. I'd love to see him at a higher level. I think he'd succeed there as well.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 28, 2019)

The man is a great football mind. One cannot take anything away from him on putting together a game plan and its complete execution for a victory.............


But his is a renegade............in which nobody can control


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 5, 2019)

Any updates?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2019)

Not a Peep SS. Rumor mill running wild, but nothing you can hang your hat on.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't know the guy personally but know people who are in the same circles as him and they all say he's a nut case. Good coach, but crazy as a rainbow trout in a carwash.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know the guy personally but know people who are in the same circles as him and they all say he's a nut case. Good coach, but crazy as a rainbow trout in a carwash.



He is different no doubt, but he has put many kids in College, that would never have been there without him.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 12, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good coach, but crazy as a rainbow trout in a carwash.



I gotta remember that one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 13, 2019)

Anyone that is interested there is a petition on Change.Org. The title is Coach Propst Job. ??

Some of the wording in that petition may well be the cause of the investigation.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2019)

SS I read about 10 pages, and all I saw was fan after fan supporting him. I signed it too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 14, 2019)

Word is that the State Standards Committee is in charge of the investigation.

The other word is that he is a gone goose ... toxic was the word.

The Board of Education is having a meeting in the middle of a work day and I'm sure that is to suppress attendance.

Heck of a coach, but if the success is built on what I've heard, it is not earned.  Got a lot of friends from Moultrie and I hate this for them.


----------



## 1982ace (Mar 14, 2019)

He’s gone


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2019)

All the people down there think the wrong man got fired. He hated Propts from the day he got there.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2019)

Hope Colquitt County enjoys going back to the losing teams of the past.


----------



## Horns (Mar 14, 2019)

https://www.al.com/sports/2019/03/rush-propst-fired-from-his-georgia-hs-coaching-job.html


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 14, 2019)

Something is fishy about this whole ordeal


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 14, 2019)

Not surprised.


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 14, 2019)

I figured he was gone when all this started.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2019)

Robert28 said:


> I figured he was gone when all this started.



Me too Horns, but I have talked to a lot of people down there, and they got no use for the AD down there. He has destroyed what was once a South Georgia Power house in Baseball. He finally got a BB coach down there that could win, and all of that is gone now. From what I hear, he dont like anybody, getting any of the spotlight, other than Him. He didn't even have the guts to give us a reason.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Me too Horns, but I have talked to a lot of people down there, and they got no use for the AD down there. He has destroyed what was once a South Georgia Power house in Baseball. He finally got a BB coach down there that could win, and all of that is gone now. From what I hear, he dont like anybody, getting any of the spotlight, other than Him. He didn't even have the guts to give us a reason.



Like him or hate him, Rush is his own worst enemy.  There was a lot of evidence of wrong doing on his part.  Whether it was just to help kids or pump up his program is the question in my mind.  The Board thinks it was the former.  Regardless, his coaching days in the state of Georgia are probably over.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 15, 2019)

https://www.ajc.com/blog/high-schoo...ard-fires-rush-propst/x6SRp75hDjDtZtPaR6FisM/


----------



## joepuppy (Mar 15, 2019)

I agree, something fishy is going on.They have been too quiet about the reasons. After a month suspension and now a firing, he shouldn't be the only one fired. I read the Boss' comments on The Moultrie Observer page and he lit into the AD. Hope I stay on your good side, boss.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 15, 2019)

Public record from the Ga. Dept of education shows he paid players as substitute teachers. 

He was done from the start......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2019)

Link^^^


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Link^^^



Link to what? Teachers’ salaries are public record. His past and current players are on the list. Brazen or stupid, they are in print.


----------



## Horns (Mar 15, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Like him or hate him, Rush is his own worst enemy.  There was a lot of evidence of wrong doing on his part.  Whether it was just to help kids or pump up his program is the question in my mind.  The Board thinks it was the former.  Regardless, his coaching days in the state of Georgia are probably over.


Agreed. He’s damaged goods in Alabama and Georgia


----------



## Horns (Mar 15, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Link to what? Teachers’ salaries are public record. His past and current players are on the list. Brazen or stupid, they are in print.


If that’s the case, Colquitt might have to give up the state championships and forfeit those wins. GHSA will do an investigation


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2019)

Horns said:


> If that’s the case, Colquitt might have to give up the state championships and forfeit those wins. GHSA will do an investigation



They have not won a Georgia Championship in 3 years. They did not take away the Championship away from Grayson, when they got caught recruiting.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Link to what? Teachers’ salaries are public record. His past and current players are on the list. Brazen or stupid, they are in print.



If that is the case, I would think it would be the state investigating this, instead of or in addition to the School.


----------



## Horns (Mar 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They have not won a Georgia Championship in 3 years. They did not take away the Championship away from Grayson, when they got caught recruiting.


I reckon we will find out in the rinse as my Grandma used to say


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 15, 2019)

Too many lawyers in place. some protecting him, some protecting others who knew more than they are letting on and can tell.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2019)

If they had players on the payroll, and this info is so easy to get, I would think the AJC would have been all over this, as they have never liked Propst. It would have at the least been in every newspaper in South Georgia.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 15, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Link to what? Teachers’ salaries are public record. His past and current players are on the list. Brazen or stupid, they are in print.



Do you know the names of the players?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 15, 2019)

Whoop there it is- Elfiii 



http://www.walb.com/2019/03/15/moul...es-pill-incidents-dishonesty-insubordination/


----------



## Horns (Mar 15, 2019)

Got toe mighty. I believe he’s done with high school football. Those are serious allegations. And owes $500k in back taxes


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2019)

Good lord man!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2019)

We were just told how Rush had students on the payroll and told it was in writing. Thank goodness somebody put out some info with at least info to back it up. I have never said he was an angel, but he has been competing against Schools in Atlanta that have openly recruited, and in one case a team walked out on a top contender, because of the way they were being treated. All of this with no consequence. I think HS Football in Georgia has got out of control. When DIV 1 coaches like Nick Saban travel to Moultrie to view their indoor facilities, it makes you think priorities may be in the wrong place. They also have an indoor facility for the 8th and 9th grade teams.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2019)

I think that sports have became people’s gods. When a fun game becomes business it’s bound for the landfill. The closest thing we ever got to an indoor facility was the gym and the cafeteria. Only after we moved all the table and chairs out of the way. Only to put them back after practice. You give a thief an opportunity to steal they’ll rob you blind. You give a dog table food they’ll get a taste for it and drive you nuts every time you walk into the kitchen. You give a tv preacher a donation they’ll send a new pledge envelope until you die. You pay a HS coach well over six figures, buy them a truck and provide many other perks they don’t deserve they’ll buy you championships. You put a human being on a pedestal and they’ll fall 99% of the time. All that said it’s a crying shame these kids become celebrities now with recruiting just fresh out of middle school. These coaches know if they lose they get fired. If they win and funnel kids to college they may get a better “paying” gig. Rush Propst moral compass seems a bit low. But he’s smart enough to know the winning is everything in his profession. Sucks to lose in any job. I’m done ranting and to all my fellow forum brothers from other mother’s! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 15, 2019)

He's one of the best to coach at the HS level. Unfortunately his methods arent acceptable in this day and age. Hopefully he can kick back and enjoy his retirement.


If the IRS will allow it....?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 15, 2019)

He would be a great fit at Uga ?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He would be a great fit at Uga ?


I’d think FSWho would be a better fit. Lord knows he’d be better than Taggert


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’d think FSWho would be a better fit. Lord knows he’d be better than Taggert



You're forgetting the new regime yall boys have got


----------



## Howard Roark (Mar 16, 2019)

Colquitt Co BOE payroll 2018

http://www.open.ga.gov/openga/salaryTravel/list

Colquitt Co BOE payroll 2017

http://www.open.ga.gov/openga/salaryTravel/list

Colquitt Co BOE payroll 2016

http://www.open.ga.gov/openga/salaryTravel/list


----------



## Howard Roark (Mar 16, 2019)

County pay scale from the top down. 

If the coach had retired with 30 years at the 2018 salary level, his monthly retirement benefit would be $7,050 per month.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're forgetting the new regime yall boys have got


 Yep.  Just win baby


----------



## Throwback (Mar 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Whoop there it is- Elfiii
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.walb.com/2019/03/15/moul...es-pill-incidents-dishonesty-insubordination/




Whoever didn’t fire him years ago should be fired for not firing him


----------



## Throwback (Mar 16, 2019)

“Propst, while being relieved of his coaching duties, remains on administrative leave with pay pending an investigation by the Professional Standards Commission, which notified Howell of its intentions on Thursday.”


I thought,according to the PF gurus,  only cops were suspended with pay?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 16, 2019)

I remember reading somewhere that RP stated he didnt go to Auburn because it would be a pay cut?? I figured he made a little more that that.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I remember reading somewhere that RP stated he didnt go to Auburn because it would be a pay cut?? I figured he made a little more that that.


Base salary wise it would be. With the other perks he was getting from Colquitt County and the boosters he was living the dream. I bet he never had to pay for a meal anywhere he went. He was a God like figure in that community after he brought home that first championship.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Base salary wise it would be. With the other perks he was getting from Colquitt County and the boosters he was living the dream. I bet he never had to pay for a meal anywhere he went. He was a God like figure in that community after he brought home that first championship.



I'm sure all this is true but I do believe I'd have taken my shot at the college ranks. Who knows where that road could've led financially. If he failed he always had a spot somewhere on a HS squad. 

Show me the money, I'll handle the housing and meals. ?


----------



## leroy (Mar 16, 2019)

Sounds like he got the big head, to much drama for HS football


----------



## Howard Roark (Mar 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> “Propst, while being relieved of his coaching duties, remains on administrative leave with pay pending an investigation by the Professional Standards Commission, which notified Howell of its intentions on Thursday.”
> 
> 
> I thought,according to the PF gurus,  only cops were suspended with pay?



The investigation will determine if he loses his teaching certification.


----------



## Howard Roark (Mar 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> “Propst, while being relieved of his coaching duties, remains on administrative leave with pay pending an investigation by the Professional Standards Commission, which notified Howell of its intentions on Thursday.”
> 
> 
> I thought,according to the PF gurus,  only cops were suspended with pay?



The PSC has a bunch of retired GBI investigators that do the investigations.

According to sources he was giving some types of meds to kids.

If this is true, the investigation will be measured in days. If he was found to be giving nothing stronger than over the counter pain relievers he will be sanctioned and may keep his certificate. Any other type of pain reliever, and he will lose his certificate. 

If there are any irregularities, they will be found and exposed.  He will probably be dismissedeven if the PSC does not take his certificate.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 16, 2019)

Howard Roark said:


> The PSC has a bunch of retired GBI investigators that do the investigations.
> 
> According to sources he was giving some types of meds to kids.
> 
> ...



It will be fairly difficult to prove what medication was handed out.


----------



## Howard Roark (Mar 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It will be fairly difficult to prove what medication was handed out.



You may be correct. GBI agents interviewing high school students will reveal the truth.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2019)

https://www.walb.com/2019/04/06/for...ead-coach-issues-statement-after-being-fired/


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 9, 2019)

The community is pretty divided from what I have heard on this. That's never a good thing.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> https://www.walb.com/2019/04/06/for...ead-coach-issues-statement-after-being-fired/



If what he says is true he's got a good defamation lawsuit.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2019)

http://www.walb.com/2019/04/16/colquitt-co-packers-get-new-head-coach-according-reports/


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks like yall got a new HC Charlie


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2019)

Saw that S&S. I know absolutely nothing about the new guy. I would expect to see CCHS to fall off the radar.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Saw that S&S. I know absolutely nothing about the new guy. I would expect to see CCHS to fall off the radar.


Wont be long and they'll want RP back


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2019)

The guy from Jones County, is an offensive guru. He dont know what a huddle is. He plays a wide open  spread too.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2019)

The AJC quoted him as saying, "We run the two minute drill all game."


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The guy from Jones County, is an offensive guru. He dont know what a huddle is. He plays a wide open  spread too.



We're about to see what he's made of.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 18, 2019)

Rush is a great coach and a pile of crap as a person. Yes I have a personal experience to back that up. Mr Howell, the superintendent on the other hand is a good man. I know him as well. I’m sure he’s proud to finally have that idiot hang himself. He used a lot of expensive rope, but he finally figured that fancy knot out again. Good job coach!


----------



## Horns (Apr 19, 2019)

I was told recently from a family member of coach in close proximity that 4 boosters also paid Probst $25k each annually on top of his salary


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It will be fairly difficult to prove what medication was handed out.



Hair follicles, man.  Hair follicles.  Won't be hard at all.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hair follicles, man.  Hair follicles.  Won't be hard at all.



Just because it's in his hair doesnt mean coach gave it to him. Half those kids are probably selling/taking prescription meds on a somewhat regular basis.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just because it's in his hair doesnt mean coach gave it to him. Half those kids are probably selling/taking prescription meds on a somewhat regular basis.



Do you think all of those kids like Probst?  I imagine there are three or four who probably can't stand him.  So if a group of players were to come forward with info that Probst gave them something and they all test positive for it, most likely that would be enough.  Remember, we aren't talking about convicting him in a criminal case.  We are talking about whether or not he keeps his certificate.  Different burden of proof.  We aren't talking about beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Apr 20, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you think all of those kids like Probst?  I imagine there are three or four who probably can't stand him.  So if a group of players were to come forward with info that Probst gave them something and they all test positive for it, most likely that would be enough.  Remember, we aren't talking about convicting him in a criminal case.  We are talking about whether or not he keeps his certificate.  Different burden of proof.  We aren't talking about beyond a reasonable doubt.


We all didn’t like our coaches while playing high school football. But now I realize how wrong we were. They were/are great men.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you think all of those kids like Probst?  I imagine there are three or four who probably can't stand him.  So if a group of players were to come forward with info that Probst gave them something and they all test positive for it, most likely that would be enough.  Remember, we aren't talking about convicting him in a criminal case.  We are talking about whether or not he keeps his certificate.  Different burden of proof.  We aren't talking about beyond a reasonable doubt.



I have talked to several players down there and they seem to love him. Especially those kids that live in less than average households. There are a lot of them that will tell you that they were taken in and fed three good meal thanks to Probst and his wife. They also credit him, with making them better students and athletes. He was a strong disciplinarian and I am sure they are a few that were disgruntled. Right now the pill charge is just that, a charge. He has not been convicted of anything yet. Is he a rogue, who has lost perspective of HS sports? I think so, but show me a HS program that has won at that level, where it is not. There have been major recruiting scandals in Atlanta for many years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> We all didn’t like our coaches while playing high school football. But now I realize how wrong we were. They were/are great men.



I agree.  I hated my drill instructors at the time and I don't now.  Same deal with most authority figures.  But this is not that.  Probst is nuts.  I mean crazy.  He is not a "great man" by any measure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you think all of those kids like Probst?  I imagine there are three or four who probably can't stand him.  So if a group of players were to come forward with info that Probst gave them something and they all test positive for it, most likely that would be enough.  Remember, we aren't talking about convicting him in a criminal case.  We are talking about whether or not he keeps his certificate.  Different burden of proof.  We aren't talking about beyond a reasonable doubt.



If he loses his certificate over the pills then it will be in court and best be beyond any reasonable doubt. 

At this point I seriously doubt it would still show up on a hair follicle test so the point is moot.  I wouldnt agree with firing the coach over a hair follicle test from HS aged kids whom may not like him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If he loses his certificate over the pills then it will be in court and best be beyond any reasonable doubt.
> 
> At this point I seriously doubt it would still show up on a hair follicle test so the point is moot.  I wouldnt agree with firing the coach over a hair follicle test from HS aged kids whom may not like him.



They'll do what they think is best.  I know there are people who think he's wonderful but hes dirty as yesterday's diapers and he's a nut case on top of that.  I don't live in Colquit County so it doesn't affect me much either way.  I just hate for guys like Probst to be able to have people thinking he's some great person and get to play the victim on top of that.  I hope he loses big time here.  But he probably won't and lots of folks will be tickled to death I'm sure.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2019)

He’s was brought there to win. Winning he did. When they hired him they knew what they were getting. They got just that. Any man that can live the double life he lived for so many years is as sleazy as they come. I believe in reconciliation. He had his chance to show everyone that the past was behind him and had learned a valuable lesson. Well,,, it’s obvious he didn’t make the change morally but did do his job by winning. I’ll be honest and tell you if I pulled into a car dealership and he was my salesman I’d go somewhere else. But, I’d listen to everything he said about football.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> They'll do what they think is best.  I know there are people who think he's wonderful but hes dirty as yesterday's diapers and he's a nut case on top of that.  I don't live in Colquit County so it doesn't affect me much either way.  I just hate for guys like Probst to be able to have people thinking he's some great person and get to play the victim on top of that.  I hope he loses big time here.  But he probably won't and lots of folks will be tickled to death I'm sure.



From what I have heard, most everybody in Moultrie knew of his issues. I stay in contact with a lot people with close connection to the program, and none of them have ever anything about him giving pills to kids. Not saying he didn't, nothing much surprises me anymore. It was well know that he had financial problems. Dont make much difference now, he is gone. Somebody else will give him another chance, and the circus will start over.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> They'll do what they think is best.  I know there are people who think he's wonderful but hes dirty as yesterday's diapers and he's a nut case on top of that.  I don't live in Colquit County so it doesn't affect me much either way.  I just hate for guys like Probst to be able to have people thinking he's some great person and get to play the victim on top of that.  I hope he loses big time here.  But he probably won't and lots of folks will be tickled to death I'm sure.



I dont think I've ever heard anyone say hes a good person.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2019)

I keep thinking how RP was old school. Cant help but wonder if it was qualudes he was giving those boys...


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I keep thinking how RP was old school. Cant help but wonder if it was qualudes he was giving those boys...


I’m thinking it was adderrall....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m thinking it was adderrall....



They could dig in their book bag and get adderall


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They could dig in their book bag and get adderall


I was trying to be nice.......?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I was trying to be nice.......?



It was definitely Ludes....maybe Elfiii and Charlie could describe the effects to us...?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They could dig in their book bag and get adderall



Is that akin to they transferred aderall. That was the drug of choice in Atlanta.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

https://www.walb.com/2019/05/09/page-propst-file-outlines-decade-allegations/


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2019)

His whole salary had been garnisheed. I had heard that he did not like paying his bills, and thought people show be proud to give him stuff.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> His whole salary had been garnisheed. I had heard that he did not like paying his bills, and thought people show be proud to give him stuff.



Same.  I happen to know that he walked into a resteraunt in Moultrie with a bunch of people and ordered tons of food and drinks and expected it to just be taken care of.  He's crazy.  He's getting what was coming to him.


----------



## Throwback (May 9, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Same.  I happen to know that he walked into a resteraunt in Moultrie with a bunch of people and ordered tons of food and drinks and expected it to just be taken care of.  He's crazy.  He's getting what was coming to him.



Muh football


----------



## Horns (May 9, 2019)

He was apparently full of himself. I heard he went to Thomasville city school and told the head coach that Colquitt was probably gonna have a head coach opening when there was rumors of him going to the college level. He was sure he was leaving for college ranks


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

I can deal with someone being full of themselves, but not paying your debts, is a different ballgame. 

Especially when you're very well compensated. Maybe he ran out of money buying pills for the kids?


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2019)

He gonna have a hard time getting another job.


----------



## Throwback (May 10, 2019)

Horns said:


> He was apparently full of himself. I heard he went to Thomasville city school and told the head coach that Colquitt was probably gonna have a head coach opening when there was rumors of him going to the college level. He was sure he was leaving for college ranks



Florida and Tennessee May be hiring soon again


----------



## Throwback (May 10, 2019)

He needs to go to work for Nick Saban


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Florida and Tennessee May be hiring soon again



I think Auburn will have a need before the Vols or Florida does..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He needs to go to work for Nick Saban


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He gonna have a hard time getting another job.



He'd make a good pharmacist


----------



## Horns (May 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He'd make a good pharmacist


Lol


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2019)

He was gonna come up here one year, to hunt. Things changed, and it did not happen.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 11, 2019)

The coach from Jones Co runs a good program. Young , energetic guy who the kids respect and play for. He went toe to toe with the bigger, better schools in WRobins. With his offense they never seemed to be out of a game.
He may be just what they need down there after this mess.
 The coach from WR took his spot at JC. Chastain took demons to state and came back from 28 down only to lose in OT . Double OT. He was Northside WR alumni and they never forgave him. Both these coaches are better off now.


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2019)

I hope you are right Twigg. I am ready to see some calmer waters down there. I do not know how the new coach will do in the highest Classification in the state, but he will have everything he needs in Colquitt County to win. They have a great indoor facility, and the fan support will be there.


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think Auburn will have a need before the Vols or Florida does..



Nah, AU is just gonna keep throwing money at the problem and giving him inexplicable contract extensions.


----------



## Howard Roark (May 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If what he says is true he's got a good defamation lawsuit.



He has no case. Teachers are hired to one year contracts.  The only employee I have ever known to be hired to a contract of more than a year is a school superintendent.

Reading the reporters account, he has been fired but they are still paying his salary. If he has a 1 year contract, then he will complete his contract and be able to move on at the end of the school year.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He gonna have a hard time getting another job.




I seriously doubt it. He had a large amount of baggage when he came to Georgia and that never slowed him down. There are programs out there that will overlook his issues as long as they are winning.


----------



## Throwback (May 13, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> I seriously doubt it. He had a large amount of baggage when he came to Georgia and that never slowed him down. There are programs out there that will overlook his issues as long as they are winning.


A la lane kiffin 

Minus the winning part


----------

